# It Ain't the BGE, but Better than nothing!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Been Tue since I got to cook, I hate eating out, especially out of town and in Gainsville of all places. Had to switch hotels, Contractors had all the suites booked this week at Drury inn, so across the street, Holiday inn, they have grills, I booked it! Country style ribs and daughter wanted Hot Dogs. Takes a little stress off all the shit going on, lol.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wishing you guys well!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh man, jaster, i was wondering when you were gonna show us some more cooking. makes me get in the kitchen and start raiding the freezer to see if i can match your good eats.
jack


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Man that Killer Hoggs is da shiz nit of rubs.


----------

